# Crontab auf entferntem Rechner ändern



## skee (16. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte von Rechner A ein Script starten, welches sich auf Rechner B einloggt und dort Dateien ablegt und eben auch einen CronTab erstellt.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, gibt es wohl keine Möglichkeit, auf Rechner B den Befehl *crontab* dafür zu benutzen. Sehe ich das richtig?

Ich habe mir überlegt, a) auf Rechner A eine Datei abzulegen, welche schon so aufgebaut ist, wie der CronTab auf Rechner B aussehen soll, b) auf rechner B übertragen wird und c) dort als CronTab eingerichtet wird.
Ich glaube auch, so einen Befehl schonmal gelesen zu haben, wmoit man bestimmte Dateien als cronTab speichern kann, habe aber im Netz nichts gefunden...

Wär super, wenn jemand was wüsste

Danke
Skee


----------



## BillaBong (16. September 2008)

du kannst per ssh auf eine entfernte console zugreifen :


```
ssh Benutzerxy@IP-RechnerB ls -al
```

dazu musst du nur zwei Zertifikate erstellen ne kleine Anleitung habe ich hier :

http://www.schlittermann.de/doc/ssh.html

google suche : -> ssh ohne passwort

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ssh+ohne+passwort&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## Navy (16. September 2008)

Du kannst ein Script schreiben, welches sich per ssh auf dem entfernten Rechner einloggt und dort einen crontab-Eintrag durchführt (/var/spool/cron/).


```
ssh $USER$HOST '$COMMAND'
```

für geeignete Werte von $USER,$HOST und dem Kommando $COMMAND


```
#!/bin/bash

USER=test
HOST=host.fqdn
COMMAND=echo "$FOOBAR >> /var/spool/cron/crontab/[...]"
ssh $USER@$HOST '$COMMAND'
```

Zum automatischen Anmelden muust Du vorher allerdings authentifiziert sein.


----------



## BillaBong (16. September 2008)

@Navy zwei dumme ein gedanke :-D


----------



## Navy (16. September 2008)

Nur das ich gerade mitunter Blödsinn geschrieben hatte...


----------



## skee (16. September 2008)

Also erstmal danke für die Antworten...

Die Authentifizierung funktioniert schon. Es geht nur um den Crontab.

Die Idee, die Dateien direkt in /var/spool/cron/crontab/ zu ändern ist gar nichtmal schlecht. Ich weiss aber nicht genau, ob es mir möglich ist, mit meinem User den Zugriff auf diese Dateien zu bekommen. Aber mal gucken....
Fällt dir noch eine Möglichkeit ein, den Crontab unter einem nicht-root User automatisiert zu ändern?

Skee


----------



## Navy (16. September 2008)

Klar. Indem Du die Crontab des Users anpasst. Auf diesen hast Du nämlich vollen Zugriff.


----------



## skee (16. September 2008)

Das ist ja genau der Knackpunkt 
Wie passe ich die Crontabs über ein Script an?
Kann ich dem Befehl crontab irgendwie Parameter übergeben,oder so?


----------



## kalle123456 (16. September 2008)

Hallo,

also ssh Tunnel vorrausgesetzt und Schreibzugriff.


"59/10 * * * * /Pfad/meinscript.sh" *>*  /var/spool/cron/crontab/

hängt eine neue Zeile an.

Gruss


----------



## skee (17. September 2008)

Hallo,
Das Problem ist, dass ich als normaler Benutzer auf unseren Servern in /var/spool/cron/crontab/ nichtmal lesen, geschweige denn schreiben darf. 

Hättet ihr noch einen anderen Tipp?


----------



## skee (17. September 2008)

Ich habe eine Lösung gefunden:

echo '* * * * * /irgendein/script.sh 1> /dev/null' | crontab -
Damit kann ich komfortabel eine zeile anhängen...

trotzdem Danke für eure Hilfe...


----------

